# Gender scan 30th April! Update page 3!



## Katia-xO

Scared yet excited.. I can't put it any other way!

Let's just hope our baby isn't shy, it certainly wasn't on the 14 wk scan (legs wiiiiiide open) but the man wouldn't tell me what he thought or even let me look for myself :(

The 30th is also my birthday, MIL has booked the scan as a present which is lovely. I just don't want to spend the rest of my day disappointed and have to report back the news!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Aww good luck honey, hope your scan turns out lovely! :) xx


----------



## chetnaz

How exciting! Mine is on 8th May and I'm already counting down the days - these next three weeks will be the longest of my life!


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you ladies :)

Tis all very exciting this birthday, with a co-operative baby i'll have 2 good things happen that day - my car insurance goes down too :haha:


----------



## Missy86

Good luck


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Good luck, mine is on the 30th too x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Aww Good luck sweet xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you all :) xx

Oo cosmic, what time? x


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you!

6 days to go :( I hate waiting!! x


----------



## TwilightAgain

:hugs: hope your scan goes well. If baby is not what you were hoping, just remember he/she already loves you and wants no one else in the world more than you :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! :hugs: that is so lovely!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

IT'S TODAAAAAAY! Cannot wait xx


----------



## enepsigos

cosmic girl and katia....good luck for today, i have my fingers crossed for you both...xx


----------



## Katia-xO

6 and a half hours to go!! And counting :)


----------



## enepsigos

Katia-xO said:


> 6 and a half hours to go!! And counting :)

what are hoping for? a girl or boy? xx


----------



## Kirei

Thinking of you today, how exciting! x


----------



## Katia-xO

enepsigos said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 6 and a half hours to go!! And counting :)
> 
> what are hoping for? a girl or boy? xxClick to expand...

A girl, have a strong feeling its a boy though so we shall hopefully see in a few hours!! xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck honey! Loads of pink :dust:

Let us know ASAP! And photos!!! X


----------



## Katia-xO

I shall! Thank you x


----------



## enepsigos

Katia-xO said:


> enepsigos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 6 and a half hours to go!! And counting :)
> 
> what are hoping for? a girl or boy? xxClick to expand...
> 
> A girl, have a strong feeling its a boy though so we shall hopefully see in a few hours!! xxClick to expand...

sending loads of pink baby dust your way....good luck! xx
:pink::pink::pink::dust::dust:


----------



## mummystheword

Do we have any news yet? I can't believe its just over a year since I was in the same boat! I think my scan was on the 20th x


----------



## katealim

Hoping you get your little girl! Have a great scan day.


----------



## enepsigos

any news yet.....the suspense is killing me! xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Good luck I hope it. app went well x


----------



## Katia-xO

We have news... Its a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance: she's perfect, got 3d pics I'll upload when I get on the laptop x


----------



## Kirei

I'm SO happy for you!!! Have you got a name? xxx


----------



## chetnaz

I'm so pleased for you! I've been waiting to hear your news all day! Congrats. Hope I get my pink bundle news next Wednesday too! X


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you both :D I'm on cloud 9 seriously! Want to update my other threads but my phone won't let me for some reason.

Fingers crossed for you Chetnaz!! xxx


----------



## JasperJoe

Katia-xO said:


> Thank you both :D I'm on cloud 9 seriously! Want to update my other threads but my phone won't let me for some reason.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Chetnaz!! xxx

what do you currently have? xx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## Katia-xO

Kirei said:


> I'm SO happy for you!!! Have you got a name? xxx

Thanks :) Isabelle, not sure on middle name yet xx


----------



## Kirei

Beautiful name! xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Congratulations!!! Woooot! Thats great news!!! 

Now you can start buying pink! :cloud9:

Enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! Spent so much last night after we found out, OH got more excited than me picking little girly clothes up! :D xx


----------



## enepsigos

congratulations....hopefully i will get the same team pink! well done xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) I've put pictures on this thread below

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/986715-17-week-3d-ultrasound-pics.html


----------



## mummystheword

Congrats x


----------



## BlueHadeda

Congrats!!! Enjoy the pink shopping! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations hun, love the name x


----------

